# Implantation Bleeding



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear All,

I have just started the dreaded 2ww, I had ET (2 blasts) on Monday - so I am now 7 DPO, have been going crazy and keep doing knicker checking for implantation bleeding!!      I know not everyone gets implantation bleeding, but it would be a nice sign that things are going ok if I get it now??  Am I going mad, is it too early for implantation bleeding??      I can't wait 2 weeks, it's too long.  My DH is already saying that we should test in a few days   !!  (Don't worry - I won't!!)  But this is killing me.  Give me a sign, any signs please.......


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya minmin ..im afraid sometimes there are no signs! i was no diffrent this time to my failed 2 goes and didnt get implantation bleeding   hang on in there i know the 2ww drives you mental


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

minmin trust me hunni you would rather not see any blood

implantation bleeding really isn;t that common. there is no way of knowing until you test, i know its hard sweetie just hang in there


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with Kara, you dont really want to see ay blood during 2ww if possible. Its soooooo hard to just wait I know but try and keep busy for the time to go faster. Best of Luck Minmin.


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks all   

I feel a bit better today.  Back to work so I had other things to worry about other than myself!!  I have now taken Monday 11th May off work, DH said at least we can do something nice to treat ourselves if we had bad news!

I must have been really worried about the whole thing yesterday, had a dream last night and I had a   but my DH wasn't the father - it was JAMES from the Apprentice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

minmin your dreams sound weird lol

the 2ww is such a hard time , fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol thats funny minmin i never had dreams like that.  You must have been thinking bout the apprentice when you went to bed...


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thinking about it now, it was really like a nightmare - the baby came out and looked a bit Indian - it was a mixture of JAMES and NOORUL!!!!!!!!!!!   
I should stop watching so much telly!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

pmsl that is so funny, perhaps you need to take a break form that show lol


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

I had some pink/brownish discharge on knickers last night.  I am sure I am too early for AF.  I wonder whether that was it?!  Who knows?!!  I am keeping my fingers crossed though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sweetie your body has been prodded and poke so it could be anything

stay postive you have 2 fab blasts on board afterall


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Kara, we are trying to stay positive, but not too positive just in case!!        Only 10 days before I test.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi MinMin, I dreamt about having a baby during my 2ww when I got a BFP so could be a good sign?!
Good luck.


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, I hope it's a good sign!!!


----------

